
A Man with the Golden Airline Ticket - eplanit
https://narratively.com/the-man-with-the-golden-airline-ticket/
======
cschmidt
In my grandfather's day, Readers Digest magazine offered lifetime
subscriptions. Being clever, he took out the subscription in the name of my
dad, who was a young boy. My dad is 80 now, and has received that magazine for
virtually his whole life.

------
drgoodvibe
This was one of the most fun reads ever. Personally I wouldn't like being on a
plane all that much. I find flying exhausting, but having that wanderlust
certainly made me really enjoy the destination once I got there.

------
ShadowFaxSam
I am without words after reading this article. Very well done, and raised many
questions regarding failed marketing strategies as well as to what lengths
some major corporations will go to.

